# Lotion ingredient question (dimethicone)



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm trying to put together a lotion supply order at lotion crafter's using Barb's recipe in the sticky and I'm not sure which Dimethicone to use. Is it the DM6 or DM350? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

dm350


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank You! :biggrin


----------

